# My documents shippment is delayed



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi all,

A part from getting the news last Friday that my fiance visa got rejected, now, the UK or the US custom is holding my package (FedEX) to be delivered to me. The FedEx tracking statues says "Improper or missing international paperwork, contact Customer Service".. I have contacted the shipper and the UK FedEx office but nothing has changed.. 

Please Joppa, if you have any suggestions, I would highly appreciate it..

Thank you..


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Nothing really. You must work through your shipper - FedEx in this case. Try working through US office of FedEx.


----------



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Nothing really. You must work through your shipper - FedEx in this case. Try working through US office of FedEx.


Thank you Joppa. I have been in contact with the shipper in the UK and FedEx office in the US, they keep throwing blame on each other. UK service says its stuck in the US Custom and they want to make sure you are not dealing with exchanging with some fake passport and the US puts it on UK that they are the ones who are holding it and not clearing it. According to the status, it shows that its still in the UK....
I was already very upset over the reject of my visa and now this.....


----------

